# The Growing Case for Hypnosis as Adjunctive Therapy for Functional Gastrointestinal



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The Growing Case for Hypnosis as Adjunctive Therapy for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders http://www.dddjournal.com/main/jou_con_detlast.asp?art=57


----------

